# Grundwasser oder Oberflächenwasser drückt Folie hoch - Wer weiß Rat



## hossi (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde.

Dies ist mein erster Post hier. Ich habe leider ein großes Probel mit meinem Teich. Seit über 10 Jahren bin ich nun schon Teichbesitzer uus Leib und Seele, doch bis jetzt hatte ich so ein Problem noch nie. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mein Teich:
- ca. 25m² 
- 20m³ Wasser
- tiefste Stelle: 1,5m
- kein Filter
- Kein Bachlauf
- sehr sehr viele Pflanzen
- klares Wasser
- viele viele Feldsteine in allen Größen im und um den Teich verbaut (unser Gebiet hier ist ehemaliges Vulkangebiet)

Standort + Rahmenbedingungen:
- 760m über N.N.
- sehr regenreiches Gebiet
- Boden immer feucht und lehmig, sehr steinreich
- im Herbst wie im Frühjahr sehr viel Wasser (viele Keller in der Nachbarschaft sind feucht)

Mein Problem:
Es steht eine Komplattsanierung an, da die Folie überall zerstört wurde, aufgrund von Oberflächenwasser oder Grundwasser, welches die Folie angehoben und zu sehr gedehnt hat. Steine sind ins Rollen gekommen und haben an einer Seite zu vielen kleinen Rissen geführt. Dies vorletztes Jahr im Herbst passiert. Im darauffolgendem strengen Winter sind aufgrund von zu neidrigem Wasserstand mein kompletter Fischbesatz bis auf wenige Ausnahmen verstorben. Mittlerweile ist mein Teich nur noch zu 50% befüllt und sobald er aufgefüllt wird sinkt der Wasserstand in kürzester Zeit (2Tage) wieder ab.

Die Folie wird also ständig, obwohl 20m³ Wasser im Teich sind, durch Grund- oder Oberflächenwasser angehoben und so sehr stark belastet. Doch was kann ich dagegen tun? Wie kann ich dieses Manko beheben? Ich hoffe auf viele Ratschläge eurerseits.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## Dr.J (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser oder Oberflächenwasser drückt Folie hoch - Wer weiß Rat*

Hallo Falk,

erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum. Danke für deine ausführliche Beschreibung. Könntest du zur Verdeutlichung ein paar Bilder von den Zerstörungen hochladen?


----------



## hossi (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser oder Oberflächenwasser drückt Folie hoch - Wer weiß Rat*

Hallo,

Bilder kann ich gerade keine machen, bin 400km vom Teich entfernt. Aber außer, dass im Moment so gut wie kein Wasser drin ist kann man auch nichts erkennen. Die Folie liegt auf einer Seite unter einem Geröll von Steinen, die in den Teich aufgrund von Schneemaasen gerollt sind.

Mir geht es darum, welche Maßnahmen ich ergreifen kann, die das Heben der Folie verhindern, wie z.B. Untergrund auf dieser Seite betonieren, oder auf die Folie schwere Steine packen oder den Teich aus Lehm anlegen?

Gruß
Falk


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser oder Oberflächenwasser drückt Folie hoch - Wer weiß Rat*

Hallo Falk,

auch von mir erstmal Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
Momentan ist die Zeit bei mir etwas knapp - Arbeit ruft schon wieder  
Trotzdem mal noch kurz ein paar Gedanken von mir dazu.

Kannst Du herausfinden, ob das Wasser von der Bodenoberfläche hinter die Folie gelaufen ist (könnte man ja vielleicht noch baulich abstellen) oder ob es tatsächlich von unten kam?
Sollte der Grundwasserspiegel tatsächlich so knapp unter der Erdoberfläche liegen (ist bei uns in niederschlagsreichen Wintern auch so), hilft es vielleicht den Teich "höher zulegen". Das heißt, Du gehst nicht mehr so tief nach unten und mauerst dafür nach oben auf. Das muss dann aber wegen des Eisdrucks im Winter entsprechend stabil gebaut werden. 
Eine Drainage unterhalb der Folie zu verlegen ginge sicherlich auch, aber dann hast Du ja laufende Stromkosten für das abgepumpte Wasser und müßtest auch noch klären, wohin das geleitet werden darf 
Inwieweit ein Betonteich dieser Belastung dauerhaft standhält, kann ich leider nicht beantworten. Da sollte sich vielleicht ein Bauingenieur o.ä. dazu äußern... 
Wie Du vielleicht selbst schon beim Schwimmen festgestellt hast, ist alles unter Wasser leichter zu bewegen als außerhalb. Deshalb werden auch die Steine auf der Folie m.M.n. nicht sooviel bringen.


----------



## hossi (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser oder Oberflächenwasser drückt Folie hoch - Wer weiß Rat*

Danke Annett.

Natürlich könnte es auch sein, dass das Wasser hinter die Folie gelaufen ist. Kann ich bei den massicven Regenfällen jedenfalls nicht ausschließen. Außerdem fließt direkt neben dem Teich im Herbst so wie im Winter auch Wasser in einem Graben, der teilweise mit den Wassermassen nicht fertig wird und das Wasser auf unser Grundstück schießt. Es wäre schön wenn er auch im Sommer immer Wasser führen würde, dann könnte ich ihn an meinen Teich anbinden...

Und was haltet ihr von Lehm für den Teichbau? Kann man das als Laie auch machen, oder sollte man die Finger davon lassen...

Gruß
Falk


----------



## StefanS (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser oder Oberflächenwasser drückt Folie hoch - Wer weiß Rat*

Hallo hossi,

mir ist es auch schon einmal passiert, dass die Folie extrem angehoben wurde. Weiss der Satan wieso - ich habe das Wasser darunter schliesslich abpumpen können (versickert ist da nur wenig, auch wir haben schweren Lehmboden), indem ich die Folie mit ein paar Helfern durch ordentlich dicke Rundhölzer so weit anheben konnte, dass der Saugschlauch drunter passte. Ich vermute, Ursache war ein Docht, ein überlaufender Bach oder ähnliches.

Allerdings ist die Folie *nicht *überdehnt worden - ich halte das auch bei Dir für fast ausgeschlossen: Sie "schwebt" ja eigentlich nur im Wasser innerhalb und ausserhalb des Teiches. Mechanische Kraft wird auf die Folie kaum ausgeübt. Dennoch: Da das gesamte Substrat ins Rutschen gerät, kann ich auf Wiederholung dankend verzichten...

Zu Deinem Thema: Ich denke, bei Dir steht wegen der zerstörten Folie ohnehin eine Grundsanierung des Teiches an. Ich würde dann (und werde das auch selbst tun, wenn es bei mir einmal so weit ist) an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches eine Drainage legen. Das muss man sich überlegen, wie das bei dem gewaltigen Wasserdruck funktionieren kann, wir fallen aber auf Anhieb einige konstruktive Lösungen ein.

Wenn Du es wie ich mit steinigem Lehmboden zu tun hast, würde ich - auch im Hinblick auf die Drainage - zu _sehr _gutem Vlies von 900 Gramm/m² oder mehr raten. Das "filtert" Wasser auch schon einmal ab.

Ich halte es für eher unwahrscheinlich, dass es sich bei Dir um Grundwasser handelt. In regenreichem Gebiet auftretendes Oberflächenwasser ist aber schon übel genug. Ich würde deshalb eine Vorrichtung ähnlich einer Sickergrube vorsehen, die es gestattet, überschüssiges Wasser unter dem Teich über die Drainage mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe abzupumpen.

Ich hoffe, diese Anregungen eines "Leidensgenossen" (na ja, so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht) helfen Dir erst einmal etwas weiter.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## hossi (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser oder Oberflächenwasser drückt Folie hoch - Wer weiß Rat*

Danke Stefan.

werde es wohl so machen wie du sagst. Ein richtig dickes Vließ drunter und gut ist. Ich denke eher das bei mir das Hauptproblem war, dass die zum Teil scharfkantigen Steine an den Teichwänden ins Rutschen gekommen sind und die Teichfolie beschädigt haben. Ich werde die Steine nun durch Böschungsmatten ersetzen und hoffen das der Teich so hält.

Jetzt habe ich noch einmal eine andere Frage. Zu welcher Teichfolienstärke und -art würdet ihr mir raten? 1mm oder 1,5mm? PVC oder Kautschuk?

Und was mir noch sehr wichtig ist. Wie lange hält so eine Folie bei guter Pflege?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

P.S. Da liegt bald sehr viel Arbeit vor mir und meiner Familie... *stöhn*
Aber das Ergebnis wird es hoffentlich Wert sein.. ;o)


----------



## StefanS (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser oder Oberflächenwasser drückt Folie hoch - Wer weiß Rat*

Hallo hossi,

leider habe ich noch nie länger als 10 Jahre einen prüfenden Blick auf ein und dieselbe Teichfolie haben müssen/können - und da hat es noch keinerlei Probleme gegeben. Das werden wohl/hoffentlich auch andere bestätigen.

Ich denke, auf "Pflege"kommt es nicht an - meintest Du wohl auch nicht: Wenn sie sorgfältig verlegt wird, sollte jede Markenfolie deutlich mehr als 15 Jahre halten (vielleicht braucht man noch nicht einmal eine Markenfolie, es muss nur eben sichergestellt sein, dass sie nicht vorzeitig versprödet oder aus recycletem Material besteht etc.). Dann sollte sie so verlegt sein (mit wirklich dickem Vlies halt), dass sie nicht durch Steine oder wachsende Wurzeln überdehnt werden kann. Der Rand sollte so gestaltet werden, dass kein Eisdruck die Folie strapazieren und kein UV-Licht sie angreifen kann.

Bei 20 m³ und max. 1,50 Meter Tiefe würde ich immer noch zu 1,0 mm PVC und 900 g Vlies greifen - ist aber aus meiner Sicht ein Grenzfall: 1,5 mm wäre vermutlich auch keine Vergeudung. Ich prsönlich halte entschieden mehr von PVC mit Vlies als von EPDM allein (verbaut habe ich schon beides).

Und, meine Lehre aus dem jetzigen Teich: Bei Lehmboden empfiehlt sich eine Drainage !

Frohes Schaffen und beste Grüsse
wünscht
Stefan


----------

